# Lathes



## sah6139 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wondering about the lathe you use for pen turning.
Not the brand but the size.

steve


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 12, 2008)

well, mine's 12 inches, so it could fit in either category...


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have one over 12" and a midi and they both have open mandrels on them at the moment.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2008)

I use a Nova DVRxp mostly for my pens but sometimes use my little Jet 1014 if I am buffing or my daughter wants to turn pens with me![^]

I vote for the DVR size!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 12, 2008)

Started on the ShopSmith and using a Jet Mini since...
Trying to learn on my Chrismas Present now...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, mine used to be an 11", but now she's a full figured 14" lathe.


----------



## gcurran (Jan 12, 2008)

I use a 14 inch lathe - gotta run what ya brung! 



> _Originally posted by sah6139_
> 
> Just wondering about the lathe you use for pen turning.
> Not the brand but the size.
> ...


----------



## stevers (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a Jet mini. The big old Craftsman sits in the corner and collects dust.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

Aahhh yes... the C-man tube lathe.  Steve, that was the one that you bought a headstock on e-bay that I showed to you and it did not fit, right??


----------



## stevers (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Lee,
Actually, I did get it to fit. Ended up switching the bearings and shaft into the old one. Worked pretty good. Gave me a new morse taper to work with. I use it on rare occasions for larger work. Table legs and the such. Just not accurate enough for pen work.


----------



## badger (Jan 12, 2008)

I use a 50+ year old Shopsmith, a 10-ER, one of the last few models of this version to roll off the line.  Runs like a champ, solid as hell.  Plus it's a bit of an heirloom, since it belonged to my Father in Law's Father.  He's very happy to see it being used again, and I give them turned items from time to time.


----------



## Snazzypens (Jan 13, 2008)

I have both a large lathe and a mini that I started with
bye Toni


----------



## opfoto (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a mini....(for now)[]


----------



## LEAP (Jan 13, 2008)

Rikon mini but I'm in the market for a larger one checking craigs list every single day.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Phil.. There was a Powermatic kicking around for $1200; did you see that one?  [}]


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badger_
> 
> I use a 50+ year old Shopsmith, a 10-ER, one of the last few models of this version to roll off the line.  Runs like a champ, solid as hell.  Plus it's a bit of an heirloom, since it belonged to my Father in Law's Father.  He's very happy to see it being used again, and I give them turned items from time to time.



Me too, mine's a 10E, made in 1947 and still runs well. I like old tools, it suits me. Plus, with the horizontal boring capability, it makes a very versatile lathe.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2008)

I read the 12" as length. my lathe is a 12 X 48.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2008)

We use a Jet mini lathe.  Well, three of them, but that's a wierd story.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted 12" or smaller, but I thought it more important to explain why. The first lathe I turned pens on was my 15" Craftsman and it did a great job. Everything on the lathe was sized such that turning small items is no problem. Turning larger items was also quite easy, so I actually believe the best starter lathe is a good mid-sized (not what is called a midi like my Delta). This includes all of the 12" lathes (remember, I said "good"), but some 15" or 16" may do just as well. I recently turned a pen on my PM 3520B... actually just part of a pen. This lathe is LARGE (yes, there are larger), and all of the accompanying periferals are equally large... banjo, tool rest, tail stock, etc. I had to have special shorter tool rests made for it so I could get the tool rest close enough to work with smaller stuff, but even a 4" tool rest bairly let me get the rest close enough to be able to turn. While many do so, these larger lathes are not really built to turn small items like pens and miniatures. Does this mean I'm sorry I bought the big lathe? Not at all. I turn as many large objects as I do pens and it does what it is intended to do very well. But for pens, I'll stick with my Delta Midi. In fact, I almost wish I hadn't sold the 15" Craftsman, but I just didn't have room in the shop for three lathes.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 18, 2008)

Using a Delta Midi that I bought last October.  Had enough trouble convincing SWMBO to go with that one never mind a full sized one.  Maybe if I sell enough pens she will ok the bigger one later.  Married 41 years and happy we compromise on just about everything both ways.


----------



## R2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Eventuall I might do turning on My 2ndhand Nova TL 1200.


----------

